# Outside Kitchen



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

First off if I have posted this in wrong section I apologize and please move to correct area... now I have a 2004 29fbhs I have no lp lines to out door stove . Was wondering if anyone may have a scamatic for the lp system so I can figure what parts I will need for it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The connection is normally by the stairs. It will be a snap in connection. Once connected, you will have to open the valve, which is a small handle, just behind the quick connect.

Do you have the hose?


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

No I don't have the hose or atleast have yet been able to locate it... but now that I know where the quick connection may be I can look. I am assuming it would be near the rear stairs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The connection will be within 5 feet or so of the stove.

Just look for the steel pipe coming from the front of the RV, where the propane tanks are.

Found this image online of your Outback. I see the stove/cooktop area. Your propane should be to the left of the stairs, under the trailer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It should be back under the skirting, connected to the frame.


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

The weather has turned a bit nasty the last few days and will be for a couple more. Hope later in the week I will be able to get under and find it. Will keep you updated on as it goes!


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally was able to go take a look at it. Looks like all is there just short of line that goes from quick connect to the flared end that connects to the stove. Anyone know of that part number for that hose by chance?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The house should be permanently attached to the stove. I would really be surprised that someone would remove it.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

There us a mere line that comes off the stove that has a screw fitting .


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

There is a metal line that comes out of the stove with screw fitting to accept a gas line


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The Outback outside stove attaches to the trailer's propane system through a male to female Quik-Connect connector system. The female connector is below the outside stove on the trailer frame rail. It accepts the male connector by sliding back the knurled collar of the connector, much like air tools are connected to a compressor. The female connector is shown in this photograph:










The outside stove has an approximate 3 foot long hose with a Male Quik-Connect Connector that couples to the one on the frame rail. The hose is coupled to the stove itself using a propane connection and a short brass fitting.



















If your outside stove has a different fitting it probably has been replaced by a previous owner. The female connection port should still be available on the frame rail.

Now go grill up some taters and chicken, grab a beer, kick back under the awning, and enjoy yourself. C'mon summer!!

Leigh


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

And that is the hose I am missing and in need of to cook said taters and chicken . Now would I be able to get it at most rv supply stores?


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

You might be able to pick up at a camping/ rv store. If not, a full service LP supplier could make one for you.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Leedek said:


> The Outback outside stove attaches to the trailer's propane system through a male to female Quik-Connect connector system. The female connector is below the outside stove on the trailer frame rail. It accepts the male connector by sliding back the knurled collar of the connector, much like air tools are connected to a compressor. The female connector is shown in this photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the connection on the stove side?


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

It is the same as in the bottom picture.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

73rvhauler said:


> It is the same as in the bottom picture.


I get that but what is it? Male threaded? Flare fitting? 3/8", 1/2"?


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

I would need a male threaded to connect to stove . As to Suze don't know I will have to try and get back out to it to check.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Sturgis 250 Male* Low Pressure *Quick Connect fitting: http://www.propaneproducts.com/quick-connectors-39-1.html

The female quick connect fitting on the frame rail is a LOW PRESSURE, around 6 oz PSI, port. It is in the propane line after the regulator that your tanks feed into. The output from a propane tank is around 250 PSI.

The thread from the past gives a LOT of good information and reading it WILL help: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31952&hl=%2Bgrill+%2Boutside+%2Bhose+%2Bextension#entry400875

Good luck gettin' them 'taters done!


----------

